# Сначала боль в спине при прыжках, теперь и сидя, и лежа



## Софья 20 (14 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте! Меня зовут Софья, 20 лет. Вешу 50-51 кг. Буквально 1,5 недели назад ходила прыгать на батуты и почувствовала боль в спине и нижней части грудного отдела. Сначала не обращала внимание, больно было только в прыжках и при чихании. Потом пошла на теннис и боль усилилась, больно было даже дышать. Пошла к врачу- прописали мовалис, мидокалм и мильгамму. Сначала все шло хорошо и боль вроде прошла, однако последние 3 дня спина стала болеть и в спокойном положении (больно лежать, сидеть и т.д). Болит примерно в той же области, больше с левой стороны, но даже сильнее чем было изначально. Отдает на руку, иногда боль в лопатках. Подскажите пожалуйста, что это может быть и что делать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2015)

Опять к врачу-невролог, вертебролог.
Осмотр. Анализы. Рентген или мрт.


----------



## Софья 20 (16 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Опять к врачу-невролог, вертебролог.
> Осмотр. Анализы. Рентген или мрт.


Сделали МРТ- грыжа Шморля в краниальных отделах тела th12 позвонка, начальные дегенеративно- дистрофические изменения
Врач невролог про писала еще 5 уколов мильгаммы
Сходили на массаж еще(что-то он мне там похрустел) и теперь ужасно болит теперь еще и внизу спины-не могу уснуть, просто кошмар какой-то...


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Июл 2015)

От Мильгаммы польза едва ли будет.
Снимки бы посмотреть.


----------



## Софья 20 (16 Июл 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> От Мильгаммы польза едва ли будет.
> Снимки бы посмотреть.


Правда у меня снимки только грудного отдела позвоночника( мрт), а теперь вот очень беспокоит еще и внизу... В области копчика- обезбаливающий укол не помог... Скажите пожалуйста как снять боль? Лежать, сидеть не могу... Очень мучаюсь


----------



## Софья 20 (16 Июл 2015)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> От Мильгаммы польза едва ли будет.
> Снимки бы посмотреть.


Правда у меня снимки только грудного отдела позвоночника( мрт), а теперь вот очень беспокоит еще и внизу... В области копчика- обезбаливающий укол не помог... Скажите пожалуйста как снять боль? Лежать, сидеть не могу... Очень мучаюсь


----------



## La murr (17 Июл 2015)

*Софья 20*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (17 Июл 2015)

Софья 20 написал(а):


> Скажите пожалуйста как снять боль?


А высыпаний в области боли нет каких-то?


----------



## Софья 20 (17 Июл 2015)

Леонид Михайлович написал(а):


> А высыпаний в области боли нет каких-то?


Высыпаний никаких нет...


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (20 Июл 2015)

Софья 20 написал(а):


> Высыпаний никаких нет...


Обратитесь к квалифицированному мануальному терапевту для постановки точного диагноза.


----------

